# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Replacing aluminium windows in double brick

## lloyd the void

hi all.  i want to replace some aluminium windows in my double brick house.  the existing windows don't have any reveal (wood frames etc) so i'd like to replace them with a similar arrangement.  I understand the existing windows are tied into the brickwork in the cavity or something.   I've read thru all the threads on this forum and seen a couple that are similar to my situation but lacking a bit of detail on the solution.  I understand that you can use aluminium angle (rivetted to the window frame and plugged into the bricks) but do you just use that on the sides or do you use it at the top and bottom of the window as well?  (the window slopes away at about 120 degrees so wouldn't be suitable for 90 degree angle).  do you also use the angle on the insides of the window?  i've heard mention of using expanding glue as well (perhaps inside the cavity?). 
any assistance on this would be appreciated.  the quotes i've received thus far are horrendous (e.g. $1g per window install only) and they've all got different ideas on how it should be done.

----------


## Haveago1

Hi Lloyd, 
If there are no reveals, then is the edge of the brickwork on the inside to the window frame rendered? 
Retro fitting reveal-less aluminium windows to brickwork and then making good would be fairly involved for a DIY methinks..... 
Not sure how you go about attaching brick ties to existing brickwork and then fixing the window when the window itself is going to be blocking access as I assume it has to be in its 'final' position as you are doing all of this. 
If you want to do it yourself it is much easier to go with a revealed window. This is simply screwed/fixed to the inside wall of bricks.  
If you really like the look of a rendered finish without architraves you could allow for the reveals to be lined with fibre cement and render over them...but still may be a challenge to match the existing render finish. 
Either way I would think the rendered finish on the inside edges is going to be trashed and have to be replaced when you remove the existing window and brick ties....

----------


## lloyd the void

hiya...yeah the brickwork is rendered inside and outside.  slightly lower on the outside so the window fits snuggly.  I wasn't planning on using brick ties for the new windows.  just going to use the angle to hold it in place.  i'm hoping i can keep the render relatively intact if i just cut the frame out with a grinder or something?? 
appreciate any more thoughts.  ta.

----------


## Kaptan

Hi Lloyd, I had my old aluminium windows replaced with new ones in double brick walls as per your situation.
The old windows were cut out leaving the inside plaster and outside render intact without any damage. 
I wasn't around to see how the new windows were anchored into the window opening, but in my case the cavity is not exposed at the sides of the opening, as bricks are laid across the end of the walls to create flat surfaces at the sides of the window openings. (Does that make sense?).
So I assume my new window frames were then screwed into the bricks on the side. 
I have read about the aluminium angle plugged into the brick cavity you mentioned, but I assume that would be tricky when you have an assembled window frame?
I did note that my new window frames were undersized, and the gap was filled with expanding foam, and then the windows were flushed off with aluminium angle trims both inside and out. 
Hope that helps. :Wink 1:

----------


## lloyd the void

Hi Kaptan.  Thanks for the reply.  i get what you mean about the cross laid bricks.  that makes a lot of sense and might just be the case in my house...i can't tell yet of course because they are all covered in render. 
One question please:  Did they finish off with the aluminium angle just on the sides or on the top and bottom as well?

----------


## timbo

Hi Lloyd,
did you end up getting this job done? i am looking at doing the exact some thing. 
thanks

----------

